# U20 World Cup - USA 3 France 2



## outside! (Jun 5, 2019)

Anybody see the game? Soto's second goal was very nice. The timing of his run, his collection of the ball and the shot were perfection. The assist by Tim Weah picked him out so nice through the 3 french defenders. I was impressed by the US team (and the French team).


----------



## watfly (Jun 5, 2019)

I had it on my other monitor at work so I sorta watched it, more listened than anything else.  It seemed that France dominated for most parts of the game so, the US did well to withstand the pressure.  In the end the US did a better job of finishing their chances (in stark contrast to the US U17s in the CONCACAF final).  Encouraging result.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jun 5, 2019)

For those who missed it here is the link for the highlights...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 5, 2019)

I love Tab Ramos.  He has an excellent eye for talent.  Tim Weah is a beast and will be the main striker for our full MNT soon.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 5, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> I love Tab Ramos.  He has an excellent eye for talent.  Tim Weah is a beast and will be the main striker for our full MNT soon.


Saw bits and pieces, but one thing that caught my eye was a couple of midfielders (i think  they were white kids-that’s the only way I can identify at this point without watching a replay). Their ball control and dribbling was excellent.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2019)

soccerobserver said:


> For those who missed it here is the link for the highlights...


Both of Soto's goals were from perfectly-timed passes that left him alone with the keeper.  I like that kind of play.  I didn't watch the whole game - did he get more chances like that but not shown in the highlights video?


----------



## younothat (Jun 6, 2019)

Good character comeback and win for the Young U20's.   

Tab is the best coach the US has at this point IMO, well managed subs despite missing two starters: Alex Mendez and Chris Durkin due to yellow card they showed some depth in this one. 

Nicely done by by Sebastian Soto the former Surf and Real Salt Lake Academy player on the brace


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 6, 2019)

younothat said:


> Good character comeback and win for the Young U20's.
> 
> Tab is the best coach the US has at this point IMO, well managed subs despite missing two starters: Alex Mendez and Chris Durkin due to yellow card they showed some depth in this one.
> 
> Nicely done by by Sebastian Soto the former Surf and Real Salt Lake Academy player on the brace


Soto has been solid for the US in both games I’ve watched.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 6, 2019)

Arguably all the goals resulted in part from goalkeeper errors on both sides: falling prematurely, not coming out fast enough, not holding the ball.  

The American U20s suprise, while the senior squad of course disappoints against Jamaica.


----------



## younothat (Jun 7, 2019)

THE STORY SO FAR: USA’S WILD RUN AT THE FIFA U-20 WORLD CUP
https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2019/06/the-story-so-far-usas-wild-run-at-the-fifa-u20-world-cup?fbclid=IwAR0lGVlloYbv8bnD86g15iGvjYyaqkgCBTGzaNYC2M3kuEJO2qcV4etdQaM


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Jun 8, 2019)

This morning's game has been exciting so far!  Second half coming up right now for anyone interested!!  Go USA!!!!


----------



## Justafan (Jun 8, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> This morning's game has been exciting so far!  Second half coming up right now for anyone interested!!  Go USA!!!!


This is the only game I’ve watched beginning to end and I can’t recall ever being so emotionally involved in a U-whatever game.  This team has some real talent.  Weah and Dest are world class talent.  Then there are another 3-4 very good/high quality players. I love that Tab went for it towards the end of the game.  These boys can play.


----------

